# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  This sucks

## MrBald

Think if wearing a hair system was just as social accepted as women wearing makeup, then life would be easier for many of us. But wearing hair system is something society laughs at and you are seen as a fake, weak, loser clown. 

This shit sucks!!!

----------


## Jazz1

Than why make it suck? I have seen it done properly they don't look fake at all  :Smile: . If a person laughs at you than it means they are insecure themselves, easy just show them the middle finger. 

When It comes to helping people I'm not ashamed about Hairloss, if a person laughs at me I'm very raw and show them my middle finger followed by a way of bringing them down to their own level  :Wink: .

----------

